# Leather care



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I have 2 Galco leather holsters and the one I use the most seems to have become less 'supple'if you know what I mean. It isn't as soft as when I first got it. Is it okay to use mink oil that I use on my boots, on the holsters? Will the mink oil hurt any of my guns? Galco sends a list of their leather care products, but I would like to use stuff around the house if I can. I really like the holsters and they aren't that expensive but I don't want to buy new ones if I can help it. Thanks a lot for your help guys


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Most Mink Oils are loaded up with all kinds of other stuff... Silicones, etc... That would make me nervous about gumming up my pistols.

I think leather looks great, no doubt, but I'm all Kydex and Synthetic now. I'm sure there are a ton of leather-loves on here though...

My Galco Matrix is enroute... Waiting on UPS-a-Claus
My XD45 is currently outside my waistband, and inside my belt, in a modified Uncle Mikes.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Do NOT use mink oil on your Galco holsters. They will lose all shape. A leather conditioner like the Apple or Lexol brands works well on most holsters. Galco sells one called Leather Lotion, but the above brands work just as well and can be bought locally.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mink oil will soften the leather and a holster will loose shape. It's great for boots where you might need them water proofed and to stretched a little to be comfortable. Don't ask me how I know. It happen in my youth and that's all I am saying. Good luck.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

You don't want to use anything that will penetrate and soften the leather. Milt Sparks recommend Renaissance Wax or Polish.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I concur with the others: don't use Mink Oil or anything that softens.
The late Bruce Nelson told me to use Neat-Shene from Tandy.


----------

